# Google Music In Market Error



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone else not able to download anything? I keep getting this error.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I just purchased an album but my issue is sharing it on G+.

Fixed lol. Can't share to public. Just your circles.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## ghost_og (Nov 15, 2011)

I had the same error. Try getting a free song off of the market website (not the app) and go through the checkout process. I was prompted to accept TOS and renter my account password. Afterwards I went back into the app and tried to purchase a song again and everything was working perfectly. Both purchases produced a notification from my Music app saying the songs had been added to my library.

I'm not sure if you need the Music Manager installed. Someone else on XDA tried my method unsuccessfully, but they had never used the Music Manager before. So I don't know if that might have something to do with it. I did all this from my work computer and I don't have anything installed on it, just an internet connection.

No guarantees this will work, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

Didn't work for me. Thanks for the tip though. I sent a question to support. Hopefully I hear back soon.


----------



## alphabets (Jul 26, 2011)

same exact issue i have. i am downloading music using the web market.


----------



## joose (Nov 21, 2011)

Same issue here!!! Its driving me crazy! Ive cleared maket data/cache a hundred times, uninstalled and reinstalled 3.3.12 dozens of times with titanium backup. Just tried the above mentioned method and still no go! I can download free apps, but not free music and I'm not able to purchase anything? Everything works fine on the desktop site? Rooted Droid Charge, Gummycharged 2.1, Honeycharged theme.


----------



## zeruth (Nov 22, 2011)

All you guys have to do, is go to to music.google.com on ur pc or desktop version on your phone if your patient. Download a free song from there and accept the license agreement. It will then work on your phone, google just needs to fix this issue.


----------



## alphabets (Jul 26, 2011)

zeruth said:


> All you guys have to do, is go to to music.google.com on ur pc or desktop version on your phone if your patient. Download a free song from there and accept the license agreement. It will then work on your phone, google just needs to fix this issue.


Doesn't work for me. Thats the only way i am able to buy music....through the web market. And even after all my purchases the phone market still errors.

Sent from my DROIDX using Shuji


----------

